# Canister Filter Placement



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

directions are your friend. RENAs need to be 2 feet below the water line.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to keep my 2213 on thesame cabinet as my tank, it worked fine, but when I put it below the water line the flow increased.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

CardBoardBoxProcessor said:


> directions are your friend. RENAs need to be 2 feet below the water line.


Thanks for the heads up about the RENAs. I'll have to avoid those in my situation.

Marcinsmok, 
Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

almost all canisters need to be below the water line. not just a problem with rena xp series.. no need to avoid them for that reason. below the water line keeps them primed just like a vacuum for cleaning the bottom of the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Eheim 2213
















man I miss this scape


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Eheim 2213


No quick disconnects?:icon_eek:


----------

